# cold to warm water



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

hi can u change coldwater to tropical style water and would goldfish mind that? they seem to do well when its really cold and when it goes to room temperature. could tropical fish get on with goldfish?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

short answer.. no....

tropical fish likes the water temp much higher than goldfish.. it's hard to find a happy medium unfortunally.... yes you can make it work, but they won't be happy.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

another option is to go with cool water fish species to go with your goldfish. a couple of species that come to mind would be zebras and weather/dojo loaches. google it for more info.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have goldfish up to 6" , subunkins 3 inch, comets 2 inch, large 8" Plecostomus, and a tailless 3 inch blue Zebra (African that was bullied) all in my 80 gallon tank at 74 F.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

My subunkins are doing great in the high 70s. With pleco and SAE.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I remember my friend used to feed his Oscars feeders and 3 of them ended up not being eaten and became rather large in his 90 gallon... goldfish can live anywhere. I remember we had some in a pond and it froze and they were there in the spring again. Tough, tough fish.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Just because they "can" doesn't mean that they "should". 

Feeder are comets, which are tougher than the fancies that I think the OP has. Fancies like black moors and orandas shouldn't be higher than about 21-23Celcius or 70-75F, and comets like it colder. They're all cool water fish and should be treated like that. I keep my fancies at 21F, along with a weather/dojo loach and white cloud minnows, and they all do fine.

If it's too warm in the tank, you'll encourage more waste output and have more problems with disease, dirty water and algae like you described in your other thread. Especially in a tank that's too small in the first place. 

Did that clear up, and did you get a test kit?


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

thankyou for advice.. i saw baby sharks for 2.50each but i better not lol im sure they would attack my apple snails in my planted tank. got quite a few plant snails appearing lately like they got a free ride on plants when i got them.


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

oh my coldwater water tank is must clearer now that im doing more water changes and gravel cleaning. i think i have too many fish in here lol did get a bit carried away x5 minnows x3 black moors x4 goldfish. its a 20gallon tank. my snails are in a seperate 6gallon tank with plants.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

yes i think your a bit over stalked... for gold fish i believe its recommended that the first goldfish has 20gals and for each additional goldfish you need another 10gal per fish. they have a big bio load!!


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

my mate has 11 black moors in a 10gallon tank. thats quite bad. In pet shop its worse they have loads in them small what 8gallon tanks they use.


----------

